# Syd Barrett - Dead at 60



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Shine on, you crazy diamond.

LONDON (AP) - Syd Barrett, the troubled Pink Floyd co-founder who spent his last years in reclusive anonymity, has died, the band said Tuesday. He was 60. 

A spokeswoman for the band said Barrett died several days ago, but she did not disclose the cause of death. Barrett had suffered from diabetes for years. 

The surviving members of Pink Floyd - David Gilmour, Nick Mason, Roger Waters and Richard Wright - said they were "very upset and sad to learn of Syd Barrett's death." 

"Syd was the guiding light of the early band lineup and leaves a legacy which continues to inspire," they said in a statement.


----------



## Accept2 (Jan 1, 2006)

He was dead long ago. It just took along time for the body to follow the mind.........


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

umm...ok, accept....so that;s who died, i heard on the radio that a member had died, but i didnt know who.


----------



## Stephen W. (Jun 7, 2006)

Xanadu said:


> umm... who died...


Roger Keith "Syd" Barrett
(click the link)


----------



## lolligagger (Feb 4, 2006)

*a legacy which continues to inspire...*

Speaking of "a legacy which continues to inspire"...you guys might consider checking out Luther Wright and the Wrongs hillbilly rendering of the Wall. For those of you who have no idea what I'm talking about, Luther Wright remade The Wall song for song with a country edge. I just discovered it recently and have to admit to enjoying this disk an awful lot. 

Shame about Syd...:rockon:


----------



## Lester B. Flat (Feb 21, 2006)

*so long, genius!*

"The black and green scarecrow as everyone knows,
Stood with a bird on his hat and straw everywhere,
He didn't care.
He stood in a field where barley grows."

:frown:


----------



## Xanadu (Feb 3, 2006)

Stephen W. said:


> Roger Keith "Syd" Barrett
> (click the link)


I know who Syd is. Pink floyd is one of my favourite bands. But thanks for the link.


----------

